# Meldahl Dam Report 10-13



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Fished Meldahl last nite from 5-dark. Terrible!! I caught 2 whitebass and one cigar sauger. Water temps 72, water clarity 2-3'. I caught my fish on both sides of the river below the dam on shad color crankbaits. Saw no baitfish. It will be at least another 2 weeks if we can get some more rain. River was low, not much current.
Bassky


----------



## nanoshell (Oct 13, 2008)

What part of the river were you? I live in the new richmond area closer
to point pleasant.

larry


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassky, thanks for the post. Was planning on going this Sunday, but after reading that, I think I'll wait from some rain/cooler weather


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I was also on the river from 8am to 2pm Tuesday, October 14th.
Put in at Augusta and fished the creek mouths and shorelines between A-Town and Meldahl Dam. 3 fish (dink largemouths) to show for 6 hours work.

The only thing chasing shad were skipjacks and no evidence of whites or hybrids. Water temperature 70 degrees.

My only concern is that we are not catching the chunky little Kentucky bass and small smallies in abundance like we did last year. The conditions are similar. Clear water and little flow. Last year they hung out around chunk rocks and bridge piers. This year - nothing.

Seems strange. I fish the river seriously at least once a week, either from Schmidt, Foster, or Augusta. It seems to be a universal situation.

Not good!


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Yes, I agree. This time last year I was doing pretty well on the Big O. Do they charge you to put in at Augusta ramp? Did you fish Bracken Creek or did you fish the main? Did you hit Locust Creek? I usually do pretty well there and also in Snag Creek. I just got my boat fixed and this was my first time out. Boat ran good. Holler if you see me. White with red stripe 16' hydrasport bass boat, 115hp inline Merc.
Bassky


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think we're all just getting a little ansy for the fall bite. Colder weather and rain is on the way. Come on saugers!


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Bassky said:


> Yes, I agree. This time last year I was doing pretty well on the Big O. Do they charge you to put in at Augusta ramp? Did you fish Bracken Creek or did you fish the main? Did you hit Locust Creek? I usually do pretty well there and also in Snag Creek. I just got my boat fixed and this was my first time out. Boat ran good. Holler if you see me. White with red stripe 16' hydrasport bass boat, 115hp inline Merc.
> Bassky


There is normally a $4 charge, but the trailer is gone and the place is pretty much abandoned right now.
I don't know the name of the creek we fished but it was the second major creek up river from the dam. Flagpole at the mouth, railroad bridge and the Route 8 bridge. Camps on the east side.
On Tuesday we started upriver of the Augusta ramp, moved over to the Ohio side in the area of White Oak creek (?), then down to the creek I described above, and finished off down at the dam itself, fishing the inside and outside of the main lock wall.
Ditto on the shout - 17ft Deep V Basstracker - 85 hp Merc


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Fishman said:


> I think we're all just getting a little ansy for the fall bite. Colder weather and rain is on the way. Come on saugers!


My fear is that we are going to have a sudden harsh temperature change and all of a sudden be into more winterlike conditions, whereas last year we had a more gradual transition from summer to fall to winter.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I think it'll come around, I have it on good authority they're starting to show up at a few creek mouths.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

BMustang,
Creek with the flagpole is Locust Creek. I have heard the mouth of White Oak is good in the fall for just about everything. Hey, how far of a run from Bracken to Locust?
Bassky


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Bassky said:


> BMustang,
> Creek with the flagpole is Locust Creek. I have heard the mouth of White Oak is good in the fall for just about everything. Hey, how far of a run from Bracken to Locust?
> Bassky


I'd say five miles from the Augusta ramp, about halfway between Augusta and the Meldahl Dam.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm planning on shore fishing Meldahl after we get some rain. Can someone give me some tips on where to be? I have a cast net. Should I bring it? Ohio side or Kentucky? How close should I be to the locks? I'm looking for wipers or Sauger.


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a friend fish this past Sunday, the 26th. He only caught 4 fish. One 13" sauger, 14" largemouth, and 2 white bass. Fished from 9am to 3pm below the dam. Fish caught on cb and sb.
Bassky


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

My cousin fished Saturday below Meldahl. Fishing again was slooooowwww! They caught 4 sauger, 2 whitebass, and 2 crappie. Fished along the lock wall and over on the ky side. Used vibes and jig and minnows. Water temps 62. Said they saw only one other boat catch a sauger. They fished from 9:30 am to middle of afternoon. Caught most of the fish below the rock walls below the dam. I am going this evening I will post tomorrow.
Bassky


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Fished from 4:30 - 7:30 below Meldahl dam in a boat. Caught 10 sauger, 5 keepers and 2 keeper whitebass. Caught the sauger on spoons and silver buddy, and crankbaits. Caught whitebass on hard jerkbait. Water temps at 61 degrees, little current not much though. Still slow but better than the last time.
Bassky


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

I went fishing Sat down on the river. Yes I did, can you believe that?
Got to the ramp and looked out on the river, 2-3' footers whitecaps, wind blowing about 15-20 mph, 42 degrees, raining, UGH!
However we did manage 15 sauger and 1 nice walleye. But, only 5 were keepers. Caught them all jigging spoons in 20' of water. Fished from 2:30- 5:30 pm.
Bassky


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Tough going, BassKy, did you get a water temp Sat.?
LMJ


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

When you guys fish Meldahl Dam, are you only fishing out of a boat? Is it possible to fish from shore? I just started school at the Unversity of Cincinnati and new to the cincinnati area. I would like to find some decent fishing waters in the area but the Ohio River seems completely different than any other river I have fished in the past. Any help is appreciated,
Alex


----------



## RDEYBITEN (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the report Bassky. Glad to hear the saugers are starting to hit. We were going tofish Markland last Sat. , but we wimped out..Planning on trying this Sat.....


----------



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Water temps were 52. Water clarity 2-4'. We fished from a boat. You have access to fish off of the bank on both sides of the river. Ohio side off of SR52, near Neville, Kentucky off of RR8, near Foster. For bank fisherman, throw a 1/4 oz jighead with a 3" chartreuse curlytail grub, smoke or white. Take alot with you, you will get hung up alot. You can add a minnow but don't always have to. Use spinning rod, the longer the better and 8lb. test line.
Good Luck,
Bassky


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the help, I think i will just start pounding the bank with a curlytail or maybe a jerkbait and see if I can get a few.


----------

